# Err1Err3 beim booten



## lowking (4. Februar 2009)

Bei mir kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung wen ich von meiner EXTERNEN FESTPLATTE booten will.
ist das einfach nicht möglich von der externen zu booten oder irgendwas anderes?


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Februar 2009)

Genau das: "Err1Err3"?
Klingt nach nem Fehler beim BIOS oder auf jeden Fall bevor die externe HDD angesprochen wurde oder irgendwas davon gestartet. Was passiert denn, wenn nichts bootbares auf ner externen HDD ist und du das als Bootdevice angibst?


----------



## emmaspapa (4. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen die Platte hat einen Fehler oder der Festplattencontroller am Board ist im Eimer.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Februar 2009)

Hier steht was dazu

HP and Compaq CTO Desktop PCs - Stop Error 0x7B or Err1Err3 when Starting the PC


----------

